# I am going to need physics help in the near future.



## Autumn (Feb 22, 2011)

So a few weeks ago I started a physics class at my high school. Only problem? I was stuck with the teacher whom everyone said is a terrible teacher and cannot teach physics to save her life. I was thinking oh, well that's okay, maybe I'll just get it instinctively, I mean I got chemistry and for the most part I tend to get math!

Yeah - no. She _is_ a terrible teacher. She will assign us problems and then when someone in the class asks her for help on them she will spend fifteen or twenty minutes struggling to figure out the answer herself. That's right - *she doesn't fucking know the material she is teaching.* And I don't get this instinctively like I do math.

Case in point: I just got done with a homework assignment due tomorrow. It's an online assignment and it was 67 problems of pure vector-related material. Only problem was that I am definitely positive that we haven't covered some of that information in class. And even though we did cover some of that information... well, somewhere between half and a third of the questions were fucking *open answer*. Meaning your answer has got to be _really fucking close_ to the site's answer if you want to have any hope of it registering. To make matters worse, it _doesn't tell you what you did wrong and offers no sort of help of any kind for the questions that you miss_, meaning that if your first efforts at one of the open answer questions don't work, *you're screwed.* I had to skip a huge portion of the questions simply because we _haven't gone over them at any point and they were confusing as all fuck._ The website grades as you go, so I get to the end and I see that my grade on this assignment is a fucking 54, which is possibly the lowest grade I've ever gotten on any homework assignment ever. And this is only like the second week of this class. If I'm struggling this horribly at the beginning of the class, I'm fucking screwed later on.

I know that some of you TCoDians are pretty big on physics; would you mind helping me out in the future if I end up having immense problems figuring things out? I'm going to talk to the teacher tomorrow and see if I can figure out just what the fuck half those questions mean, why we were assigned them if we'd never covered them, how I'm supposed to figure shit out, and see if she actually has answers instead of being an unhelpful bitch. But if she's no help, I need to have a backup plan, else I risk failing the class.


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 22, 2011)

I suck at physics but, I know from my boyfriend that anything he couldn't quite remember from class was on Wikipedia somewhere! Not surprising I guess, since so many people who like computers and the internet are huge mathematical buffs.
If you're desperate (and kinda know what you need) you can search for it there I guess. ~ Until.. then... or something, good luck getting someone who knows what they're doing to come and help. ): I'm guessing that a lot of the questions are unspecific in what exactly you need to be looking for, which makes it hard to look up whatever it is online! ...Which reminds me of this, which might or might not be more or less helpful. ?_?

Also you should probably tell the staff that teacher sucks and should be fired or something. Hooray!
(Really though, are there other physics teachers who are better and would let you hang out on their lunch break or something for a little bit of help? They probably know the curriculum and if they are nice and have a little time... yeah.)

Also, this thread number is awesome.


----------



## eevee_em (Feb 23, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get a really good physics teacher, so I can probably help. It has been a wile since we've done vectors, though. 

Also how this teacher even get hired for physics?


----------



## Autumn (Feb 27, 2011)

okay, so I was just doing online homework again. on friday, the teacher gave me solutions to a worksheet of projectile problems we'd gotten. the online homework was on projectile problems.

one of them was set up the exact same way as the first question on the projectile problems worksheet, except with different numbers. so I consulted the worksheet and did the exact same formula for the online homework.

yeah - apparently the answer was *wrong.*

WHAT THE FUCK. THIS CLASS MAKES NO SENSE ; ; I'm sitting here in tears right now because *I'm not supposed to be getting 32s on fucking online homework assignments.* THIS IS NOT RIGHT. THIS MAKES NO SENSE ; ; AND I HAVE A FUCKING TEST ON IT TOMORROW TOO.

WHAT THE FUCK AM I SUPPOSED TO DO.


----------

